# found a bird..I think it might be a pigeon..



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey,
So I found this bird on my front yard..his wings seem fine..but he can't really fly..just kinda hops flapping his wings.

I don't think he is full grown..I think he might be a teenager.
He has little white moving specks under his feathers on the skin. I saw one of those bugs that looks like a fly. I tried to get it off and had no luck..now I can't find it.

I just found this little thing who I named "cruella" yesterday. Ive had it in a box with a towel over it. after reading health risks about pigeons..Im thinking about putting in outside...in something secure.

I feel bad though.. Its taken a liking to me. Everytime I leave it alone it goes nuts..flapping and stressing out..but when Im around its calm and jumps into my lap

any suggestions? should I worry about those bugs and take the bird out of my room? anything would helpful! thank you!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for saving this little guy 
It is most definitely a pigeon, and a baby one at that. Too young and not quite feathered out enough to fly very well. In a week though, that could change. Don't worry about these 'health risks'. Many of us have been around pigeons for years and have had several rescues like this, and none of us have gotten sick from them yet  Most of what you hear, is made up to scare us basically. Just wash your hands after handling the bird and you should be fine. The flapping and any squeaking sounds it may make are normal for birds this age. They usually test out their wings and practice flapping and trying to fly. Have you been giving it food and water? Wild bird seed works fine. I think it should be eating a little seed by now, but if not, other members here can give you better advice on what to do. He looks pretty healthy to me, which is a good sign. Generally any bugs you find on pigeons won't bother you. But you can get poultry or bird dust at feed stores or pet stores to sprinkle on the bird and kill the bugs. Depending on where you live, different things may or may not be available. I think this little guy won't be much longer until he can fly well enough to release again, if you want to continue helping him. You just might end up with a nice pet if you don't want to let him go  But for now, it's probably best to keep him for a while. You don't want cats or other things getting after him, being young.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It is a young one for sure and doesn't know how to eat on it's own yet so you are going to need to feed it or it will die.
There are several things you can feed it that you may have around your house. Frozen peas and corn after they are defrosted would be a very easy food for you to begin with. Defrost them under warm running water and then open the pigeons beak and place pieces of corn and peas at the back of his throat and he will swallow. You should feed 25-30 pieces at a time. Only feed when the crop has emptied which is where the food is stored in a bird. The crop is right below the throat and when full, feels squishy.
You can try to get the bird to drink by putting a bowl of water about 3 inches deep in front of him and very gently from the back of his head and using you finger, push his beak forward into the water....not to deep, just the tip of the beak.
Please don't put this baby back out side. All that you've read about catching disease from pigeons is just as Becky said...a way to scare people into spending money on pigeon removal. What you have is a precious, probably 3 week old pigeon that wouldn't survive outside and one that is in desperate need of your help right now.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Charis said:


> Please don't put this baby back out side. All that you've read about catching disease from pigeons is just as Becky said...a way to scare people into spending money on pigeon removal. What you have is a precious, probably 3 week old pigeon that wouldn't survive outside and one that is in desperate need of your help right now.


Absolutely...pigeons pose no health risk to humans or their pets or household. There is a thread here somewhere entitled "misconceptions about pigeons and disease". Worth taking a look at.

She cannot possibly survive if you put her back outside.

As Charis said...it IS too young to eat on it's own...or, if she can...she won't be able to eat enough to sustain herself. A young pidge cannot mae it in the wild until they are at least 7 weeks old. She is most definitely NOT near that. I would guess not older than 20 days....she has little in the tailfeather dept and her head is not feathered quite yet....

You can take a guess at her age....use this webpage:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Yup...she might have some sorta feather bugs. Over-the-counter dog/cat flea powder works well...give her a good dusting, make sure her eyes and beak/mouth/nostrils are covered when you do this. As has been said, such bugs are species-specific...they will not cross to a mammal, they won't jump off to your carpet or clothing...they won't even cross to a different species of bird. So, no worries about that.

Feeding: So Charis offered good suggestions. If that doesn't seem to be working...then you may have to go to a handfeeding bird formula. So keep us posted on that. If it starts becoming more than you wanna handle, tell us where you are located and we may have a member nearby or in the least know of a good place to take her. However, I must add that it is something very special to help a lost/abandoned baby along....you will find (indeed, I sense that you are already discovering) that they are wonderful beings and your interactions with them can be quite an experience.

Keep her warm. A box or cage or laundry basket cushioned with towels or soft cloths (no loose threads) works well, and you can just put paper towels on top and change them regularly. 
A heat source: heating blankets are great...underneath the towels. If not, a space heater (but NOT the electric-coil-w/fan kind...those coils have off-gases which can kill a bird) in the immediate vicinity is also good. You want her space to be kinda toasty...not baking....but nice and warm.

She will be capable of getting off the ground in a week or less ...BUT....this doesn't mean she can fly yet, nor survive in the wild. It just means she is beginning to test her flapping lil' wings. So, just be cautious about that...don't give her the opportunity to escape when she is too young to make it in the world.

Lastly (sorry for the long post)...some things which are red flags that she may be ill and in need of meds or care:

1) any sign of an injury...scab, open scratch, open wound (needs IMMEDIATE meds).

2) if her eyes and demeanor become listless...un-alert....tired. If her eyes squint or are closed very often.

3) if her feathers are fluffed up/out...making her look puffy.

4) any sort of vomiting or coughing, sneezing, etc.

OK...well...THANKS for rescuing her ! You have done a great thing and we are all here to help when you need it !!!


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

thank you so much everyone!!
I really appreciate the information.

my sister was afraid after she saw the bugs, but after reading your posts..she ran right over to Cruella/Cruello lol 

I do have a question about the beak..the top part of the beat towards the tip is clear and almost seems to get in the way, when she attempts to peck at the ground, is this normal?
I would take a picture..but I dont have my camera currently.

also at the pet store I purchased some meal worms and I gave her 4 decent size ones.
with a little help from me, she got them down..thankfully.

infront of my house Ive got 3 giant palm trees..every year we go through this where little birds fall. I always give them a fighting chance..but sadly I think the fall does harm to the inside of the birds.
this little one seems in better condition. so Ive got high hopes for her!

thank you again!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons don't eat meal worms. Please don't give the bird any more. 
The bird needs to eat a lot each day. Even if pigeons did eat meals worms, 4 just wouldn't do it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So . Golden .. where are you and the baby pigeon located? We may have a member in your area that can assist if needed. This is important info for us if we're helping with baby birds, so please post back.

Terry


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

I wasn't aware of that. I gave her more just a few mins ago.
the guy at pet store said those would work..so I went with it.
I will try corn tomorrow.

we are in Los Angeles, CA

also she seems to puff up a lot. and is constantly kicking her legs out and pecking at her feathers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you put some wild bird seed in front of her, she may try to peck at it. If she doesn't, you could use your index finger. Pretend it is a beak, and peck at the seeds. Let her watch you. They will usually get the idea after a while, and start to peck also. Or you could try putting some seed in a shot glass, and put her beak into it. And see if she starts to eat. She has to get food into her, or she will quickly get weak and die. Charis' idea about the thawed peas and corn are something you could try also. Pigeons don't eat worms. They eat grains. Getting her to eat the seed would be good. Does she drink on her own. Also important. She's very cute, and will bond to you if given a chance. 
She's probably pecking at her feathers because the bugs are bothering her. The bug spray they sell at pet shops would work also. But if you can get it, most places they sell grains and stuff like that, Permethrin Garden and Poultry Dust. It's for chickens, but works for pigeons too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The guy in the pet store was incorrect. 
The bird still has feathers coming in and the bird is preening or removing the bits of casing around the feathers.
Our Administrator, Terry, is in Lake Forest. Give her a call and she can give you direction and maybe knows of someone close by that can help you.
Her number is 949-584-6696
Oh, I also sent you an email.


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

k well shes sleeping now. Do you think I should wake her..and try to get her to eat the corn then?
Or just wait till tomorrow?

oh and she can drink on her own. When I first found her I put some water infront of her and she started drinking right away.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's really good about drinking. I would wake her and feed her tonight. She is still growing and need the food to keep her going,
Will you be able to feed her in the morning too?


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I woke her up..and she ate 30 pieces of corn..if not more. we had to take little breaks..she kept falling asleep..and then would wake up and start pecking at the ground. 
Im going to see about bird seed tomorrow.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like it's going pretty darn well....then. Good job !!! keep it up.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

Somethinggolden - you are in for some fun, and some eye opening experiences with this birdling, let me tell you!!! first of all, because it's a wee one, and baby birds are soooooo like baby dogs, it's freaky! second of all, because you got lucky enough for it to be a pigeon, and well, PIGEONS RULE. 

anything at all that you need to know, you'll find out here. i've only been around for about six months with my mangled former racer, and these folks have treated me like family. plus they're all geniuses. 

you are gonna LOVE this bird. i bet you now are the proud person of a pigeon for the next 20 years!!! yay for you!

p.s. - the mites would make me run screaming out of the house, regardless of who or what they preferred to be on. get the dust, get rid of the bugs, and then give the little dinosaur a nice bath. wait til you feel how ridiculously silky a clean pigeon is....you won't want to put her down!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Something Golden! Welcome to the wonderful world of pigeons!

Your baby reminds me sooooo much of my Marlin Darlin' Blackfeet! While yours is older than Marlin was when I first got him, you may find his story interesting and, hopefully, helpful. 

Go to the *Wild "Feral" Pigeon* forum and scroll down to *"I'm Just VERY Hungry"* by AZWhitefeather (Cindy).

I had mixed Kaytee's Exact according to directions and put in a baby nipple. I placed Marlin in a small kitty litter box while feeding. As Marlin grew, I started putting small seeds in with the mix. I fed him 3 times a day and then 2 (around your baby's age) and finally just gave him seeds.

Does Marlin still want to "nuzzle?" OH yes! BUT, he just gets to nuzzle between my fingers since he can eat seeds on his own. 

With the age of your baby, he looks like he could be eating seeds on his own and he's already drinking water. Do you have a Petco near you? They have bags of Paloma mix that is perfect for feeding pigeons. 

Because he will be released with Cindy's backyard flock, I don't handle him a lot and don't want him getting TOO attached to humans. 

Very hard, though, but I hope that once he's released and finds a mate, all will be well.

Hope this information is helpful. Marlin will also furiously peck at his at his feathers and stamp his feet. I've seen no evidence of bugs, however. 

I do spritz him at times when the weather is hot because he stays on my outdoor balcony. I let him take a bath in a kitty litter box in the house.

Wishing you all the best with Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Marlin


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How is the baby doing today? Did you call Terry?


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

ha thanks.
every morning when I wake up shes either on top of her box or perched on the side of the laundry basket lol she is really cute. My turtle sleeps in my room too..and roams until I take her outside..well this morning she was by the door basking and cruella was on her back lol. 

today she was being a little devil and ran under my bed..and I couldn't see her..finally after waiting to see if she would come out on her own, I searched and there she was sound asleep lol..now shes outside on the grass. for my turtles.. I have this thing kind of like a rabbit run..just a wooden frame with chicken wire. I put her on the grass and put it over her..so she's got the grass to walk on and protection.


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

No I haven't called.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

Ha haaaaaa!!! sooooomebody's got a peeee-eet.....' [insert happy dance here}


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah she's a funny little thing.
I don't plan on keeping her. But who knows.
between my turtles and her its a lot of work.
But today is only day 3, I will see how it goes. 
lol man I couldn't imagine having kids lol

ive got 2 red eared slider turtles..125 gallon salt water tank with puffers..a pitbull and the birdie lol a little zoo!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, Terry would be a GREAT person to contact. Wheather it be to take the bird or just help you out.

BTW: Thank you for taking this one in.

If the bird can be put with others, then it should be able to be released.Terry could probably offer that or maybe a member closer. If it stays with you and has contact with you, there is a good possibilty that it won't be able to be released. Pigeons need to be released into a flock, so they can learn how to survive on their own, after they start eating on their own. 

Do you know if there is a flock that is fed locally to you?

IMO, This is a choice that kinda needs to be made soon. Winter is coming, so it makes soft releases/releases harder, although CA is probably pretty warm. Not something that needs to be decided tomorrow, but not too long from now. Pigeons, DO live a long time and are also a big commitment...Just somethings to think about.

OT: I also have turtles, but they have an outside environment set up for them. Although they are people friendly, they don't come inside anymore . They use to live indoors, back when I was younger. They are going on 10 yrs, with many more years a head of them. Hopefully, it will be so with yours. Quite a bit of fun, but also a TON of work. 

Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If I can help in some way, please feel free to call .. 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah, I will think about it.
for sure.
I couldn't leave my turtles outside ha they're my babies. one sleeps with me lol sometimes.
she doesnt act or get treated like a turtle..except for when shes out in her tub during the day. shes about eight years old. Found her crossing a busy highway. 

cruella ate some seeds today..went under a tree and was eating stuff on the ground. She had a hard time at first but seemed to get into it.
she ate a lot..and also went to the bathroom quite a few times.
I don't know if I would say she went thirty times, but probably close.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hillybean said:


> If the bird can be put with others, then it should be able to be released.Terry could probably offer that or maybe a member closer. If it stays with you and has contact with you, there is a good possibilty that it won't be able to be released. Pigeons need to be released into a flock, so they can learn how to survive on their own, after they start eating on their own.


That's true....although in my experience, since the lil pidge was taken it at about 3 weeks old....it's highly likely that she has the "wild" in her and is a good candidate for soft release. If she had been younger, say under 2 weeks, the likelihood of human bonding would have been much greater...but having lived for 3 weeks as a feral...she would have a great chance if soft-released.

LA weather...you don't generally have to worry about winter....

SG, we are already giving you too many reading assignments...and this is premature...but at some point find the threads on "soft release" and give 'em a perusing. That is still several weeks away, but just for your own info....you can see if you decide you are up to it or if you'd rather hand the baby off to Terry et, al.

Keep an eye and keep it up, SG...you are doing a great job...

(and next time she piggy-backs on the turtle, be sure to snap a pic )


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks 
I'll be sure to take a picture..she did it again the other day. This time my turtle started freaking out..but cruella held on. It was too funny.
Im gonna try to snap one tomorrow.
I'm confused about the whole release thing. 
I feel like Im really attached to her..if I released her..I think I'd kill myself over thinking about how she's doing.
so I'm a little confused. 
Ive got a few questions. The other day I started to notice that in her poopies there seems to be a little blood. Is that normal..I feel stupid asking that..because it doesn't seem like it would be.
also she has these things on her head that look like warts/moles is that normal?

on a brighter note her neck doesn't look so bare anymore..it's filled in nicely.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SomethingGolden said:


> thanks
> I'll be sure to take a picture..she did it again the other day. This time my turtle started freaking out..but cruella held on. It was too funny.
> Im gonna try to snap one tomorrow.
> I'm confused about the whole release thing.
> ...


Blood in the droppings is not normal. Could be worms or something else. The bumps could be pox or canker. I think you should call Terry with this one. Don't worry, none of these things will hurt you or make you sick, but that baby really needs to be seen by someone with experience. You've done such a great job so far.........wouldn't want anything to happen to this baby now.


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

well I think I would like to try and help her myself. I mean thats how you get experience, right?
I've kinda decided to keep her. I play with her all the time. 
Im not ready to say goodbye to her..even if that means giving her to someone else. I mean if its not something that I can learn to do..thats one thing..but Id like to try.

You guys have taught me so much about pigeons and caring for them so far.
I mean I would of thought pigeons ate anything. Especially worms, I mean look at ones at schools, parks and the beach. Those things eat anything. So I've learned a lot. So thank you, to all of you


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Im not ready to say goodbye to her..even if that means giving her to someone else


Renee didn't say give the pij to Terry but call Terry. 
The pij is young not a good time to learn from experience without help. Especiually when there is blood in the stool and on her head warts/moles.

I'm confused if you want to learn Terry would be the one to show and help you.



> I feel like Im really attached to her


Understandable and it's not a great feeling when you lose a young one that's become attached to you.

Please call Terry.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

SomethingGolden said:


> I've kinda decided to keep her. I play with her all the time.


Oh they do work their way into our hearts don't they!! And so quickly too 

Definitly give Terry a buzz - believe me, learning from Terry about pigeons is like learning about computers from Bill Gates  Though I'm willing to bet that Terry is MUCH nicer than Bill  

Keep us posted - this little one has worked its way into our hearts too


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm with everyone else, Terry can for sure help in teaching you about pigeons. 

Please call her if you can..calling someone doesn't hurt or change a thing. Nobody is going to take the pigeon away from you. We all just want to help and Terry is located in your state and easy to call.

Can you take a picture of what your talking about? 
Yep, pictures of the poo and of the moles/warts. We can help, if we can see it.

That's great that you are deciding on keeping it. You won't regret it .

-Hilly


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

do you know how late I can call her? I dont have minutes until after 9pm.
it seems like the blood is getting worse.
I just cleaned it and forgot to take a pic..Im gonna go take pics of her head right now.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

SomethingGolden said:


> *do you know how late I can call her?* I dont have minutes until after 9pm.
> it seems like the blood is getting worse.
> I just cleaned it and forgot to take a pic..Im gonna go take pics of her head right now.


I would suggest sending Terry a private message letting her know you would like to give her a call & ask her if after nine would be OK.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Golden .. Please give me a call ..*

OKAY!!!! What number can I call you on, Golden? I'm up til about 10:30 tonight. My number again is 949-584-6696.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Garden Grove Tomorrow ???*

Golden,

I will be in Garden Grove tomorrow .. much closer to you than when I am home in Lake Forest .. any chance you can get the bird to me in Garden Grove tomorrow?

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Golden,

I could be wrong, but it seems that you are someone not old enough to drive .. is that correct? If so, please stop taking chances with this bird and tell us how we can help you and the bird. You CANNOT wait too much longer if the bird is bleeding internally .. it WILL die on you. Let's cut to the chase here and you either call me or PM me or do something so we can get some help on the way for the bird.

Other members .. ASSuming that Golden will contact me and ASSuimg that Golden cannot transport, can anyone help?

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Looking For The Photos ..*

Hi Golden,

Thank you very much for the phone call .. where are the photos?

Members, I think we are dealing with pox and possibly cloacal canker .. hopefully the photos will tell.

Terry


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photo .. the poops are seriously bad as you already knew. It's probably cloacal canker and I don't know about pox without pics of the head/face. I'm calling you in a sec here ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just had a long talk with Golden on the phone .. she will be going looking for some Metronidazole tomorrow .. We will be keeping in touch .. there should be some more pics this evening, but I've got to quit and get to bed. Based on the description, I think we have both cloacal canker and pox ..

Talk to you all tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

OMG,
Golden....thank you so VERY much for contacting Terry. This little one is sick and in need of help.

In the one photo....it does look like something is near its eye. Kinda like pox....anyone else see it? I'm not experianced with pox at all, but have seen other pictures.

-Hilly


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> OMG,
> Golden....thank you so VERY much for contacting Terry. This little one is sick and in need of help.
> 
> In the one photo....it does look like something is near its eye. Kinda like pox....anyone else see it? I'm not experianced with pox at all, but have seen other pictures.
> ...


Yes. II noticed it too and it does look like pox.
Golden, I know you love this bird but I really think the chance that the baby survive, is with Terry because of her vast experience. I encourage you to get do all you can to take the baby to her.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Golden........This little bird is VERY sick!!! It needs immediate help or it will die. I know you love this little one and you have been doing your best to save it. This bird needs the experience and help of Terry NOW!!!!. If you give the bird to Terry it has the best chance of survival. That does not mean that you give up the bird forever. When the bird has recovered and is well Terry will give the bird back to you.

I encourage you to PLEASE do what is best to save this little bird.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

lwerden said:


> That does not mean that you give up the bird forever. When the bird has recovered and is well Terry will give the bird back to you.


That's actually what I was thinking.

Terry, could take it...and if it comes through this, then she and Terry can make arrangements for her to get it back. 

I know from personal experiance on other animals, that giving them up is hard. BUT, it was what was best to the animal and they always made it back to me alive . Giving it up allowed for it to get the BEST care and make it through the illness alive.

That's most likely what Terry can do for this bird. She already knows her stuff . 

JMO, Gaining experiance is good, but never at the risk of an animals life. 

Golden,
If it was just canker and pox... Or just one of those things, I'd be confident that you could do it Golden. BUT, to be the honest...I have no idea what cloacal canker is (what is it exactly?), but I know its NOT good...because of the blood. When blood is in animals poo, it is never good.

I honestly, don't know what the chances of it surviving with someone experianced are...But I DO know they are better, than with someone without experiance. Maybe someone could give some insight?

Golden, 
I can also call you, if you'd like to pm me your number, AND if you'd like to talk.. I have long distance calling and can call anytime...night or day to help. I really don't know how much help I'd be, but I have a variety of animals, and have pet pigeons. I have had to deal with a case of normal canker before. It would not be to pressure you, but this is some scary stuff and having people to actually talk to sometimes help
I KNOW I'd need someone to talk to if it was my bird.

Maybe someone could give some info on this stuff?
Yes, the blood in poo...has me freaked.

-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I haven't heard anything further about this little pigeon. I hope Golden was able to find some meds today and will post here soon to let us know what's going on.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, the blood is "frank blood", meaning it's not mixed in with the actual solids of the poop. It doesn't look mixed in with the urates, either. So, it's probably from a bleed near the vent somewhere, acting like a hemorrhoid.

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hoping that someone hears something from Golden soon - I'm praying for this little one.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Thank you Pidgey for explaining the whole blood thing.

Yep, so am I Dez. I'm really hoping Terry hears something, if not a post here on PT.

-Hilly


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey guys,
Well at my pet store near my house..couldn't find anything. I dont have a car until Friday.
For the most part the bleeding has stopped.
Last night before bed she seemed fine. I woke up at 3am and checked on her and changed her papers..and she just seemed so weak and frail...she took some water and ate. I thought that might help some...but it didn't really. I honestly thought she was going to die in my hands..she was just sitting there barely being able to keep her eyes open.
I stayed up with her till almost 7am..and woke up and checked on her. I was expecting her to be gone..she seemed so bad this morning..god love her she's still going. She still seems really weak. Her poops from this morning had no blood. She's sitting down on her blanket by the window, right now. 

Im sorry I wasn't able to get online yesterday for the update.
I had made plans with Terry when we spoke on the phone. I get the car Friday, so I plan on taking her to Terry.
This morning I just kept telling her " come on cruella..Friday you get to go and see Terry, she's going to help you, you gotta pull through" so hopefully thats what she is doing. Just the fact that she's still alive is saying a lot. I mean she was bad this morning. 

I will check in later. Thank you. keep praying! please


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Right now, Friday is awfully far away.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> Right now, Friday is awfully far away.


We don't have a member in Los Angeles? I don't think the bird will make it until Friday.........doesn't sound good at all.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Other members .. *Assuimg that Golden cannot transport*, *can anyone help*?
> 
> Terry


Are none of our LA area members able to help get this bird to Terry before Friday?

Cindy


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

Here are some cute pictures 




















This one you can really the thing by her eye.










she pecked her right in the face after this lol


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> *We don't have a member in Los Angeles?*


I don't know their exact locations, but _yes_, we do have some members living in the LA area. 

Cindy


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I would but I can't. Believe me...I love this little bird...I really hope she pulls through so we can take her Friday. 
No one around me can take me to Terry's or is willing to. She lives I think about 60 miles away. Thats a lot to ask of someone. Especially with gas and the way Cruella is at the moment.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll contribute to the gas money if someone will take you. The sooner the better.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Ditto that Charis - I will contribute as well.

SomethingGolden - is there any public transportation available you could use (train, bus, taxi??)... I'm sure we can raise funds to help you out with cost if that's an issue.

Your little patient has worked its way into a lot of our hearts right along with you


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you for saying that, but it won't make any difference.
sadly.
Everyone is busy with their own thing. Not everyone is happy that I took her in to begin with, they feel I should of let nature take its course. Plus her condition. I mean I hate to say this but it almost seems like its too late. Im not giving up on her..and if she can survive until Friday I will take her to Terry. 
But, thank you again.


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

My friend just told me about someone who might be able to help cruella. I'm going to try and get in contact with her.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Do any of the LA members have meds??? Maybe they could get some to Golden if nothing else.

People always say let nature take its course when it comes to animals....but when it comes to people? It's all costs and do whatever needs done. There are always a ton of things to consider when that statement is made...
Plus, nature's course sometimes needs a bit of help to move in a positive direction .

Don't give up, the little one needs a ton of backing and your belief that she can make it...well sometimes it helps. 

BTW, It even sick, it is a pretty bird. If it can make it to adult hood it is going to be beautiful.

Do you have a vet you can get to??? Just even a normal dog/cat vet will sometimes have the correct meds....even more so if they are involved with poultry (Chickens and stuff). 

Good Luck Golden, I am for sure sending healthy, lasting prayers for this one!
-Hilly


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for having the compassion to care for this sweet pigeon.

This youngster, to me, looks exceptionally well in some respects. The feathers are clean and shiny, its eyes are bright and alert and it doesn't look emaciated. However, that said, I worry that the fall may have caused some internal injuries. It does look like it has pox but I have only had a couple of pigeons with this disease so I'm not really familiar with it. 

Until you can get it to Terry on Friday, keep it safe inside the house, keep it warm and most of all feed it regularly. Continue to watch the poops carefully.

The mealworms would not have hurt him since pigeons do occasionally eat insects. I have a rehabber friend who periodically gives hers mealworms. They cannot, however, be their main food source.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We DO have members in the L.A. area, but it is hard for some to realize just what a big deal it is to try and get 60+ miles one way in the greater L.A. area .. it could take 60 minutes or it could take 3-4 hours .. just depends on traffic and karma, I guess. Gas here is now "down" to about $3.50-$3.70 per gallon, so that's a help, but it's still a big investment in time and gas money to do this type of transport here in So Cal. If either of my rescue vehicles were up to the trip, it would have already happened. The little Mazda duck truck needs a new head, and the old van has serious transmission problems. The Mazda is not driveable at all at this point, and I wouldn't even take the chance of the old van making it up and back. The new car is my husband's, and he needs it to get to and from work each day .. paychecks DO remain important 

Anyway, I do have another contact that might be able to help, he is in Chatsworth/Northridge (home/work). Golden, if you are interested in talking to this fellow, please check your private messages here. I've PM'ed you his information.

Thanks for the new photos, Golden. Pic #2 shows what is most likely canker in the ear opening .. might be pox but guessing it's canker. The nodule around the eye is probably pox.

It's a darling little pigeon, and I sure hope we can get it the help it needs soon.

Terry

PS: Yes, Amtrak/Metrolink (train) comes to Irvine .. very, very close to me.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dezirrae said:


> Ditto that Charis - I will contribute as well.
> 
> SomethingGolden - is there any public transportation available you could use (train, bus, taxi??)... I'm sure we can raise funds to help you out with cost if that's an issue.
> 
> Your little patient has worked its way into a lot of our hearts right along with you


Count me in.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> *Other members* .. ASSuming that Golden will contact me and *ASSuimg that Golden cannot transport,* *can anyone help?*
> 
> Terry


Perhaps I misunderstood your question. Was this not a request to help in transporting the bird to you? 



TAWhatley said:


> *We DO have members in the L.A. area, but it is hard for some to realize just what a big deal it is to try and get 60+ miles one way in the greater L.A. area .. it could take 60 minutes or it could take 3-4 hours .. just depends on traffic and karma, I guess.*
> 
> Terry


I think we DO realize how difficult it can be, for anyone, to get around the LA area & the time frame in which it might take to do so. 

Cindy


----------



## SomethingGolden (Sep 19, 2008)

I've got some bad news... My lil Cruella didn't make it. she passed away about 30 minutes ago. She seemed to go peacefully..she was sleeping.
Im just going to really miss the lil bugger.
Its kind of a relief, because she looked so helpless. But still sucks really badly. I really had hope that she was going to make it.
I'm really sad..but I loved her and tried my best.
I want to thank each one of you for all your concern and support. I couldn't of done this without all of your help, so thank you very much. I really appreciated it.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So sorry Golden  I'm sure Little Cruella is flying strong now - RIP Cruella


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I can't tell you how very sorry I am that Cruella didn't live. She was a beautiful little pigeon.

I always worry so when one falls from a high area because you just don't know what damage is done on the inside and I believe that is what happened to this baby.

I know it hurts to lose her but thank you for trying.


----------

